# Mac Celebrities in Canada



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I am wondering who we have in Canada that would be classified as a Mac Celeb?

Thanks!


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I know of the following:

- Tom Cochrane
- Oscar Peterson
- Avi Lewis
- Hal Sparks
- Colin Mochrie

Anyone else?


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

Possibly Amber MacArthur. Does anyone else get uncomfortable watching and listeneing to her? Her nervous giggle and darting eyes make her appear to be, at the least, uncomfortable, at worst, terrified to be in front of a mic or camera. I still like her though. Maybe that's part of her charm.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow, I could give you a list as long as my arm of celeb's who have shopped at Carbon for Mac stuff. From people in commercials, to musical acts to Hollywood stars.

Of course disclosing those names would be against our privacy policy, so I won't drop names.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I am sorry. I should have been more clear. I mean more of the Mac pundits, along the lines of David Pogue, Scott Kelby, Guy Kawasaki, etc.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

sammy said:


> Possibly Amber MacArthur. Does anyone else get uncomfortable watching and listeneing to her? Her nervous giggle and darting eyes make her appear to be, at the least, uncomfortable, at worst, terrified to be in front of a mic or camera. I still like her though. Maybe that's part of her charm.


Amber MacArthur!:love2: 
Yeah, she's a cute one. Not quite ready for the big times, but she's got a nice little show there.I suppose it's the female geekiness that makes her appealing.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

"Aside from working as co-host and associate producer on Call for Help, Amber is Web Strategy Manager at iPRIMATE, where, among other projects, she manages Microsoft Home Magazine. "

Not very Macish to me!

Ken, When I worked at WW in Calgary we had the same thing, quite a few when I was working too (Some when I was out fo rlunch or Day off)


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

satchmo said:


> Amber MacArthur!:love2:
> Yeah, she's a cute one. Not quite ready for the big times, but she's got a nice little show there.I suppose it's the female geekiness that makes her appealing.


Ya, she's hot.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Ronald MacDonald?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I kind of like Amber MacArther too: she's cute and obviously not professional, but she gets the job done in her own giggly way. That's part of the charm of podcasting. In any case, as long as Leo LaPorte likes her, it doesn't matter what we mortals think. :lmao:


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

So I will take it as nobody knows of any Canadian Mac Celebs. Continue with the Amber Mac is hot discussions.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

OK, if you don't consider Amber a bonafide "Mac Celeb" (whatever that is anyway), what about Shawn King?


----------



## Thusenth (Mar 3, 2005)

Matthew Good?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> OK, if you don't consider Amber a bonafide "Mac Celeb" (whatever that is anyway), what about Shawn King?


LOL I think I'm disqualified.

1) I don't think I'm a "Mac Celeb" (and I agree - I have no idea what that means. Perhaps someone could define it?)

2) And I'm no longer in Canada. 

(Funnily enough, <b><a href="http://shawnloveslesa.blogspot.com/" target="_blank">I just got married to an American</a></b> and everyone keeps asking me, "So...when are you becoming an American citizen?" It's hard for me not to say, "Screw you! I'm a proud Canadian who will *stay* Canadian!")


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Tell us: do you refrain from saying that because you are a polite Canadian, or because they are armed Americans?


LOL The latter. 


> Oh, also, I don't believe you have to give up your Canadian citizenship in order to take on U.S. citizenship.


Correct. But I have no interest in "being an American" of any description.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

When I say mac celebs, I mean people like David Pogue, Scott Kelby, Guy Kawasaki, etc.. When your talking about macs, their names pop up.

Shawn, I don't know if you would qualify living in the states, but at least you have Canadian Citizenship still, so in my books you qualify!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> Shawn, I don't know if you would qualify living in the states, but at least you have Canadian Citizenship still, so in my books you qualify!


(This conversation is so weird  )

OK...Define "Mac Celebrity" then? I mean, I talk about Macs and love using them, a lot of people know who I am but.....am I a "celebrity"? I have no idea. I don't think so.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I would classify you as a celebrity just as your local news host is a celebrity. As big of celeb as Brad Pitt? Not really, but a celeb none the less!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I think Amber MacArthur has made many Canadians buy Macs and iPods with her use of her Powerbook on Call for Help and her own video podcast and mac podcast with Leo Laporte.

Steve Dotto used to be a 'Mac expert' but he's mostly general home computing focused now.


----------



## steveohan (Jun 25, 2004)

i forgot about steve dotto!! i used to listen to his show 'dotto on data' all the time in my younger days 

steve.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> LOL I think I'm disqualified.
> 
> 1) I don't think I'm a "Mac Celeb" (and I agree - I have no idea what that means. Perhaps someone could define it?)
> 
> ...


If you have a widely listened to podcast called "your mac life" you are a canadian mac celebrity, sorry but you will have to accept your celebrity status.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Survirorman (Les Stroud) uses a Mac. For video and he also records music and on it and has released a few albums. He has his own show on OLN. 

I don't really consider him a celeb but someone mentioned Dotto. We're really scraping the barrel here.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I was looking at Steve Dotto's website and he actually covers a lot of Apple topics like hardware and software. Another celeb I suppose.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> I would classify you as a celebrity just as your local news host is a celebrity. As big of celeb as Brad Pitt? Not really, but a celeb none the less!


LOL OK...I would disagree....I think Pitt is a "star" as opposed to me being (vaguely) a "celebrity". I have no idea how I make that distinction - it's all in my head.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Bosco said:


> We're really scraping the barrel here.


LOL Yeah...can we agree that there are *no* Canadian Mac celebrities?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Amber is definitely a Mac Celeb since she's guested on the TWiT panel.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

Bosco said:


> Survirorman (Les Stroud) uses a Mac. For video and he also records music and on it and has released a few albums. He has his own show on OLN.
> 
> I don't really consider him a celeb but someone mentioned Dotto. We're really scraping the barrel here.


that's cause apple sponser the show 
it is however, one of the best shows on tv imo!!!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I saw Steve Dotto in person in the early 1990s demoing OS 8 for Apple at an Apple-sponsored event in the Hotel Vancouver.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Eidetic said:


> that's cause apple sponser the show
> it is however, one of the best shows on tv imo!!!



Apple gets mention but they don't give him much in the way of sponsorship. If more people had your opinion of him he may reach that "celebrity" status. I hope so. He works hard and he's a good guy.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Amber is definitely a Mac Celeb since she's guested on the TWiT panel.


LOL How does guesting on a TWiT panel qualify for celebrityhood?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I flew from Vancouver to Toronto last night and chatted with Steve Dotto who was in a nearby seat. He said that he was meeting with Apple on this particular trip.

He says he has at least four episodes per season covering Mac topics on his TV show. His daughters use Macs and he is planning to get a Core Duo Macintel soon to try the Boot Camp. I sensed that he is pro-Mac for sure.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ShawnKing said:


> LOL The latter.
> 
> Correct.But I have no interest in "being an American" of any description.


Put that up on your home page or on your front lawn. See how things go, eh?
Homeland Security hears and sees all.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Bosco said:


> Apple gets mention but they don't give him much in the way of sponsorship. If more people had your opinion of him he may reach that "celebrity" status. I hope so. He works hard and he's a good guy.



Bosco, did you see (or hear of) Les appearing _ON ELLEN!_ a couple of weeks ago?? I'm working away downstairs, and the missus yells down that he's guesting on Ellen. I ean up to check him out. I nearly died! He comes on and tries an "Ellen dance" on her coffee table... and topples it! :lmao:


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Put that up on your home page or on your front lawn. See how things go, eh?


Well, I've said it on our show many times. I *like* being a Canadian. No apologies. If Homeland Security needs to find me, I'm sure they know where I'm at. )


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I thought that was rather amusing. My sister loves the Ellen show and her boyfriend is an outdoorsy manly man kinda guy who loves Survivorman. I told her it was like their realities were melding together when Survivorman did the show.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

What about Stan Flack, creator of MacCentral and (later) MacMinute? I believe he works out of Halifax. (Here's a short interview with him that discusses his background.)


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Tulse said:


> What about Stan Flack, creator of MacCentral and (later) MacMinute? I believe he works out of Halifax.


Stan hasn't worked out of Halifax in more than 5 years. He lives in Spain now.


----------



## cavemanatlarge (Jan 30, 2004)

Rick Mercer

If you watch Rick Mercer on CBC, he always has a powerbook beside him. I think this classifies him as a mac celeb.

Caveman


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

cavemanatlarge said:


> If you watch Rick Mercer on CBC, he always has a powerbook beside him. I think this classifies him as a mac celeb.


LOL Just cause he sits next to a Powerbook, *that* makes him a "Mac celeb"?

I think he'd have to actually be seen *using* it, don't you?


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> I saw Steve Dotto in person in the early 1990s demoing OS 8 for Apple at an Apple-sponsored event in the Hotel Vancouver.


i saw amber at cpused last summer. she's tiny.


----------



## MacMerc.com (Jul 9, 2001)

I'd like to put in votes for both Shawn and Amber, 
1) because they are both proud Canadians regardless of where their careers have led them
2) because they make the Mac OS their platform of choice
3) because they both help to enlighten the PC world of the benefits of using Macs, and
4) because by doing so I might hopefully fan this discussion long enough to attain Canadian Mac Celeb status myself :heybaby:

PS: and Dotto's a good dude too... maybe not Mac enough tho... hell of a lot more than that Chalk guy.


----------



## MacMerc.com (Jul 9, 2001)

Oh wait!!

You know who else? Nitrozac and Snaggy over at GeekCulture! I think they are from back east somewhere but they now live on Vancouver Island.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MacMerc.com (Jul 9, 2001)

I _have_ been busy, but I have also posted a few times before... not sure why my count got reset... perhaps a forum engine change reset my odometer.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

MacMerc.com said:


> I'd like to put in votes for both Shawn and Amber


LOL Thanks!



> 1) because they are both proud Canadians regardless of where their careers have led them
> 2) because they make the Mac OS their platform of choice


True.



> 3) because they both help to enlighten the PC world of the benefits of using Macs


Only by accident. I don't care what computer anyone uses. 



> 4) because by doing so I might hopefully fan this discussion long enough to attain Canadian Mac Celeb status myself :heybaby:


LOL



> PS: and Dotto's a good dude too... maybe not Mac enough tho... hell of a lot more than that Chalk guy.


Actually, both of them are *big* Mac fans. But they go where their audience (and the money) takes them.


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

Leslie Feist, aka Feist, uses a powerbook :clap:


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

district said:


> Leslie Feist, aka Feist, uses a powerbook :clap:


If just using a Powerbook qualifies you as a "Mac Celebrity", then millions of people qualify.


----------



## Snaggy (Mar 17, 2002)

OK, here you go, the final word in this debate... at least for the Mac celebs at Macworld Expo. 

Macworld Expo Celebrity Checklist.

Shawn and Amber. Nuff said.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

ShawnKing said:


> If just using a Powerbook qualifies you as a "Mac Celebrity", then millions of people qualify.


Leslie Feist was recently nominated for some Grammy's. I think that would make her a celebrity. She uses a mac. I guess we could call her a mac-using celeb.


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry (Dec 17, 2005)

Liberals - lots and lots of Liberals. 

Think different? Einstein would have used whatever Princeton gave him for free. 
And Mercer wouldn't touch anything in this world that Canadian taxpayers or the CBC didn't give him for free. :baby:


----------

